# Trampoline practice for snowboarding flips?



## whizbonker (Oct 5, 2010)

Trampoline practice for snowboarding flips?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Look up local gymnastics gyms in your area and see if they have an open gym. You might strike out there because alot of gyms don't have an open session and even fewer allow adults. I go to spirits gym in St Louis. Look what I learned. YouTube - Gymnastics 10/30/10 For snowboard training on a tramp you need some sort of board on your feet because that really changes the way you move. I have one that is heavy plywood with a real bindings on it and one that is just one of those cheap plastic boards you find at Walmart. Got it for $6 at a thrift store and it works awesome on a trampoline. Tramp training will help with your control in the air and some of the take off but it is still going to be super sketchy the first time anything is brought to the snow.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

I've heard that if you put duck tape on the metal edges of your board so it doesn't cut the trampoline, that you could just use a normal trampoline.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Go down to shitdoke on a good day and huck.

Tramp boarding is fun as hell, and a good work out.

Flips are all about spotting the landing. Keeping ur eyes open.


----------



## whizbonker (Oct 5, 2010)

Trampoline practice for snowboarding flips?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

lareaper said:


> I've heard that if you put duck tape on the metal edges of your board so it doesn't cut the trampoline, that you could just use a normal trampoline.


Careful using most duct-tapes, the adhesive sticks a little too good to most surfaces and will likely be really hard to get off the snowboard. As in residue stuck on your board.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Really want to try backflips to this year.... Im guessing its going to come down to head games and committing.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

whizbonker said:


> Chedoke? Is there a gymnastics club there, or are you talking about the closed ski hill?


The ski hill, go there after a decent snowfall and give er.

I have no clue if anyplace would be willing to have u jump on a tramp w. a board. Thats one of those things you buy urself or ask a buddy who has one.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Amazon.com: Bounce Board, Cameo: Sports & Outdoors Any gym should let you use one of those but they are expensive. http://www.snowboards.net/plastic-s...suprahero-plastic-snowboard-2011-p205993.html I got one of those for $6 from a thrift store and the gym does let us use it on their trampoline.

Ducktape on the edge of a snowboard would get cut through pretty fast.


----------

